# Inquiry: Giving roaches a whole cucumber



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 29, 2005)

I am wondering if roaches could deal with and benefit from having a whole cucumber in their container. What I am thinkinig of in that regard is that the cucumber would mainly serve as a water supply since a cucumber basically is water in a green wrapper. My dubias love cucumber so instead of giving them water crystals or Agar-Agar I am wondering if they could have a cucumber instead. The only problem I would see was if the skin of the cucumber wasn't free from pesticides - that wound't be optimal really. But other than that I don't know if it could get spoilt perhaps or if it could dry up, but being that big I wonder if it could do that so quickly.

Any oppinion on this would be appreciated!

Thanks
Cirith


----------



## David Burns (Mar 30, 2005)

I have G.portentosa (hissers) roches and I just give the fruit i.e. oranges, apples or bananas as a water source. I have never used water crystals or agar-agar. I am not familiar with dubias but I think they would be O.K. with fruit or veggies too.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 30, 2005)

I give my crickets and roaches (dubia & "deathheads") cucumber daily
It works well instead of a waterdish

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 30, 2005)

But the thing is this: how would it go if I put a whole, uncut cucumber in there? Would it last them for a month and be a nice water source during that period or would it start to rot after a week or would it in any way be dangerous to have the roaches eat their way through the skin of it?


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 30, 2005)

It becomes bad quite shortly, i wouldnt try it.
Shop pieces of it instead

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 30, 2005)

Right, thanks!


----------



## reptillian (Mar 30, 2005)

to stop your roaches being poisoned wash the cucumber thoroughly! it should work well!


----------



## Schlyne (Mar 30, 2005)

Stick with very small pieces and keep an eye on it. I will put one orange slice in for my dubia's on occasion, but it has to be removed within 2 days or it will start molding.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 30, 2005)

On the topic of mould - I've not had any problem with that yet at all. I keep my dubias bonedry and on a heat pad so I think the fruit dries out before any mould can develop. I had pieces of fruit in there for nearly 2 weeks and only thing that happened what that it nearly mineralized   that includes strawberry, which I know is extremely prone to mould. But small pieces it will be, I just continue as I have and get some water cristals for the case I have to go away for a week or so.


----------

